# Win NZ$500 worth of Railblaza products.



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Railbaza are running a photo comp for Australia and New Zealand.
Info on the attachment and link below.

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=d80 ... 2f93626e8e


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

This comp was won by one of our own.
Congrats Camel.
Come on Ant, tell us what you got.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Kezza

Here's some pics with most of the gear put to use.




























I really like the track port dash and camera booms. Gives plenty of mounting options for accesories. I also got a few other bits and pieces for my boat. Like Filleting board and star ports.

Ant


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

...............


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

.................


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

You'll be able to make some great videos with those camera booms, I'm looking forward to seeing them


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey everyone

Its on again. Was an easy way to win some great gear. Lets hope another AKFFer can win it

Here's a link to this year comp.
http://goo.gl/HoxbA

Cheers
Ant


----------

